# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Carnival in Kingston...any info?

## Babalew

I need info on the parade route for carnival 2018.  looking to rent a room for the event.  any info?
thanks

----------


## *vi*

Babalew, I’m actually researching this myself.  

The weekend events start April 4th and the parade is Sunday, April 8th.  The route, from what I found, is J’ouvert Road.  If I decide to go, I'll start a thread in the Kingston and post updates.  Please do the same if you decide to go.  It's looks like it would be a blast.

----------


## Babalew

found the route on bacchanaljamaica.com.......now if i could read it.

----------

